
MasterCard Serbia asked ladies to share FB photos of their credit card - ZeljkoS
http://svedic.org/programming/mastercard-serbia-asked-ladies-to-share-fb-photos-of-among-other-things-their-credit-card
======
babuskov
I'm a native speaker, and no, the text shown on that picture does not ask you
to take a photo of the credit card. The text reads: "If you own a Mastercard
or Maestro, take a photo of the stuff you have in your purse".

The problem here seems to be that people don't read what's written, but
instead do what they think was written (Edit: apparently because it was shown
in the example picture).

I also read the official rules linked there. The rules state that only the
winners need to prove they own the card by contacting MasterCard directly with
a slip from any transaction made with that card. So, even if you win, you
don't have to show the card, only to prove you have used it.

~~~
stordoff
They may not have explicitly asked, but A) the example picture shows a
MasterCard, and B) your credit card is quite possibly included in "the stuff
you have in your purse". At the very least, they shouldn't have used that
example image, and probably should have explicitly said NOT to post your
credit card.

~~~
babuskov
> your credit card is quite possibly included in "the stuff you have in your
> purse"

I don't know about you, but all people I know hold their CC in their wallets.
So, if you just empty your purse on a table, it wouldn't show the CC
immediately.

> At the very least, they shouldn't have used that example image, and probably
> should have explicitly said NOT to post your credit card.

Agreed.

------
edent
People do this on Twitter _all_ the time. See
[https://twitter.com/needadebitcard](https://twitter.com/needadebitcard) for a
collection.

Getting a credit /debit card has always been a rite of passage for young
people. Before online social networks, showing off your card to your friends
was a low-risk activity. Now broadcasting the same information to all your
peers places you in danger.

~~~
userbinator
Given that 10 tweets ago for that account is already in 2015, it (fortunately)
doesn't seem like this is all that common.

As of this post, the latest guy who tweeted his card (Mar 9) has a... rather
ironic username.

------
k-mcgrady
Obviously this is idiotic - however, is the information usable without the CVC
number ('security' number on the back of the card)? I'm sure it's still useful
information to have but probably not immediately useable.

~~~
flipp3r
There are some payment solutions where you don't even need to fill in the CVC.
(I've ordered on Amazon a few years ago without needing to fill it in) Besides
that, there were a couple people last year(s) who showed that you can obtain
the CVC in an instant by submitting CVC's from 0 to 999, with the same credit
card info, to many websites. (This was tested for Visa I believe)

Edit: See [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/criminals-
guess-v...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/criminals-guess-visa-
card-details-fraud-six-seconds-a7450776.html) /
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13099949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13099949)

~~~
ewanm89
Amazon aren't allowed to store the CVV so transactions via their one click
ordering has to be CVV less. The store gets lower fees on CVV transactions,
but it has never been required.

------
parandroid
I'm amazed by the fact this had actually gone through several levels of
approval, and yet nobody noticed anything wrong with a request to snap a photo
of your CC and post it online.

------
geff82
Epic :)

------
Corristowolf
Absolutely laughable.

